# Easy Way To Get a French Manicure



## flipshawtii (Oct 18, 2010)

*Nail Polish Remover Method*

_This easy process lets you be messy and tidy up to a beautiful manicure._

Supplies:

- Nail Polish

- Nail Polish Remover (abbreviated as NPR)

- Brush (preferred: flat filbert) or cotton swab/cuticle stick

Steps:

1. *Paint your tips*. Be as messy as you want to, we will remove the access with the NPR. You can apply as many coats as you need, just keep in mind the thicker the polish on the nails, the more NPR you will need to smooth it out.

2. *Dip the brush/utensil into a cap full of NPR.* Try not to over saturate the brush/utensil as you can always dip back into the NPR as needed.

3a. *Create your shape.* _Brush/Cotton Swab Method:_ I like to place the tip of my flat filbert brush about 3mm from the center of the nail tip. You will move the brush side to side in a wind shield wiper motion. This will remove the access nail polish you don't want as well as leave a nice curve shape of the tips.

3b. *Create your shape.* _Cuticle Stick Method:_ Note, this will work better with less layers of polish and probably when the polish semi dry. Pretend the unwanted polish is unwanted cuticle skin (except it's on the other side). What you do is you will push the polish and turn which ever way you need to get the shape you want, just like pushing your cuticles back!

*And presto! An easy breezy french manicure without using precut tape!*

Pros: Easy! You get a more rounded shape for the tips

Con: You most likely won't use a base coat/color


*Please share your tips on how to get great tips *


----------



## Annelle (Oct 18, 2010)

I kind of rest my nail on my opposite hand, and inch the white polish onto the edge of my nail...when it is still wet, it seems to blend easier into making a line, but I guess it does take a bit of finesse to do it without being super messy.


----------



## Diava (Oct 29, 2010)

I recently discovered the wonders of Konad stamping






they have some stunning french plates, as well as the plain ones, 





http://www.konadnailart.com/contents/en-us/p34.html

Heres an alternative french mani i did with plate M62 and konad special polish in white





really like these plates for french manis, they're a lot of fun and with a bit of practice (i'm still getting there) i think you can get a really good looking french mani





Diava

X


----------



## Rabbit (Oct 29, 2010)

Well, my way is konad or nail polish for nail art, one with thin long brush. I dont like tapes for shaping french line.


----------

